# Excel Keyboard shortcuts



## Jborg (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have office 365 insider. 

My question is that for Power Pivot the keyboard shortcut should be Alt + B + M.
Instead I have to use Alt + Y4+ M.  is there a setting I should do?? can I change the Keyboard Shortcut?? For me it is 1 key extra.

Thanks for your help.


----------

